# Favors a leg.



## Jameeree (Jun 14, 2006)

My baby Cha Cha (shes alittle over 1yrs old) sometimes favors her back leg when she runs around the house. Shes done this since she was little.
I rub on it and move it around and she never crys or seems in any pain. Still plays rough with other little dogs, runs in the backyard etc......but sometimes she'll just lift her back left leg and runs on three legs.

Should I be seriously worried or does it just seem like a silly habit??


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bella used to do the same thing now she doesn't do this at all. I would tell the vet and have them check it but don't worry too much as long as it doesn't seem to be in pain while rubbing /touching it.


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

I see Gavin doing the same thing....While he is running I see his back leg go up and he runs kind of funny....I Checked his leg out and it doesent seem to be hurting him....I think he might just be trying to scratch his collar while running lol...But Call the vet and see what they say about it...It doesent seem like a problem because the leg is not hurting him so....has she always done that?


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Trixie has always done this also. It seems to be a chi thing. The vet told me that they are prone to knee problems and this is a begining sign. I dropped Trixie when I fell down the stairs and really messed her knee up good. Beings they are bow-legged their little knees pop in and out of joint. It would be a good thing to start them on glucosamine joint therapy. I use the one put out by Hartz, and buy it at Walmart. I give her half a pill a day and am giving Rainbow a half a day. I have seen a dramatic change with Trixie. She is able to run and play a little bit now and she wasn't after I dropped her. You can also get these thru your vet.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Chis are prone to luxating patella (sliped kneecap) the running round on 3 legs can be an early sighn of patella problems.
But some chihuahuas do just prefer to run around on 3 legs...its one of those little things.
Id keep an eye on it, probably try adding a glucosamine supliment, there are many brands out there for pets and people. If you start on it now it should also prevent any problems that might be there from getting worse!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

My chi does the same thing, it's common in a lot of small breeds. As foxywench said, it could be a luxating patella, which is basically where the kneecap slips in and out of place. Lifting the leg up and skipping a few steps is a common sign. I had never heard of using a glucosamine supplement before, but it makes sense, and I'll probably try it. The vet I went to right after I got my chihuahua (at 11 weeks) just told me to watch the leg and make sure it never caused him any pain, and if that ever happened, he might end up needing surgery. If you feel your dog's kneecaps, you might be able to tell a difference between the two. But a vet would be able to confirm this the next time you make a visit.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig does this most of the time she will run fine and occasionally on 3 legs she isnt in any pain but i will be asking the vet to check next time we are there


----------



## lilmisscookie (Dec 24, 2005)

Nero walks on three legs alot. It was getting worse for a little bit this summer so I took him in. He has a Grade 1 luxating patella in both knees, but only carries his back right. He's never shown any pain with it. We're just a few days shy of being on glucosamine for 2 months, and unfortunately, it hasn't helped. The vet said that it wasn't bad enough for surgery, and that as long as things don't change, he'll be ok. If there's no pain and it doesn't prevent any behaviors (jumping/running/standing on back legs) then just keep an eye on it. And it doesn't hurt to try glucosamine. I use Cosequin.


----------

